# Greetings From the Canadian Mud and Spring Muck :)



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Which part of Canada ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome from Alberta!! You have AQHA?? just a guess from you user name.
As for the muck I can relate,still waiting for it to dry up so I can start working some horses.:-(


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome from a soon-to-be-Canadian resident.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! How about sharing some pictures?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
I am from BC 
welcome fellow Canadian 
nice to meet you


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome from MB!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome from Alberta (again)!
Gotta see some pictures or your horsies!


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome from the ever so muddy and mucky Northern Manitoba!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomthingofaWhim (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes  I would say what part of Canada I'm from and continue on in my blurb, but I can't figure out how to edit the darned thing lol.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

My understanding & my own Dislike about this forum:-(.....You only have a minute or 2 to edit your posts on this site.Have to edit stuff right after you post miss that window then it's too bad after that you can not edit anything :-x Moderators can if you go through them.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow Canadian in Quebec!


----------



## SomthingofaWhim (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah, well then... I will keep it short and say I am from BC, I own 10 horses now(just posted about the latest  ) and am quite busy in between keeping them in shape, school and work(where I ride horses for money).


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome from Southern Ontario!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome! Feel free to post pictures in the pictures section! We looove seeing each other's horses


----------

